# Daily Chat - August 17, 2015



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good Morning Artists.

What do you all have planned today? 

As for me -- it's mostly painting today. What a surprise huh! 

I feel like I finally understand now what Jenkins was teaching about making flower peddles. The last tutorial was a good lesson in vanishing points -- I don't think I really got it until then. Now I want to redo my picture for my sister Rose again. I've lost count on the number of redos of this is. At this rate she is never going to get the picture.

My give away free pictures worked out very well for me yesterday. I got 6 pictures getting new homes. It kind of doesn't make sense. I've done this before and what happens is people will get the picture and instead of writing me a check for just the postage they add a little extra. The most I have ever gotten like that is $50. However.....When I put up the pictures for sale for $10 to $20 no-one buys them. I don't get it.

I'm just curious why these things happen. I don't do this for the money.

Hope everybody has a terrific day. Looking forward to seeing what everyone is working on.


----------



## Jamie1993 (Aug 13, 2015)

Work for me :vs_cry:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning! No art for me today. boo. That's ok..tomorrow. 

work for me as well. On the plus side my husband is doing school with the kid today so I won't have to worry about that this evening. I have some boxes I need to go through. After I painted my pantry I still have stuff I don't want to put back in there. lol.

I did get my drawing back from my in-laws. The one with my son and our dog in the wagon. Going to enter it in the fair. It isn't the one I would normally consider but the drawing has to have been done this year and that is the only one I did that I have access to. All the rest of them got shipped off. The one I would really enter is in New York..lol. Oh well..cross fingers and hope it does ok. It's a very SMALL fair..no rides..only a couple days long..mostly just livestock shows and indoor exhibits and a rodeo..that's about it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wishing you the best of luck on your entry in the art competition at the fair @chanda95. When is the fair going to be?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Wishing you the best of luck on your entry in the art competition at the fair @chanda95. When is the fair going to be?


It is in a couple weeks. Maybe next year I will have something better to exhibit.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Have I mentioned that I absolutely LOVE these daily chat threads? :vs-kiss:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy..:biggrin: A hot monday afternoon here..whew..I'd rather stay in grocery stores or maybe at the mall rather than staying here at the apartment..lain: we don't have AC :vs_sad: good thing tomorrow's weather will be Rainy..need some showers please..thank you..

just making more designs,doodles and still deciding for that drawing..

as a surprise chanda..I'm going to be one of the international judges..haha..:laugh:

congrats with the sold paintings Terry  ...I wish someone would buy my designs...:vs_frown:

take care everyone!


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello, my day was really relaxed, it rained all the time. Today I made plans about a new drawing project which should start tomorrow. I like dragons, so I want to draw a dragon with acrylic on a small canvas. But some details should be accentuate, for example the eyes are red pearls. I'm very excited :smile:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

... My friend hasn't recieved her drawing yet, the "Track & Trace" system says that it's in a near city... but it has been there since august 11! :vs_whistle:
I'm starting to freak out, GRRR! :vs_mad:
Guess I'll wait a bit more before telling why I didn't greet her... such a way to fix a relationship don't you think?
:muutt: (jajajajajaja this smile represents the whole situation jajajaja xD)


:vs_box: Terry!!! Congratulations for your sales! :vs_box:


TerryCurley said:


> When I put up the pictures for sale for $10 to $20 no-one buys them. I don't get it.


I don't know what to answer, I guess it's a mystery to solve  (Something psychological? ? No idea xD)


Melody, you're really going to be chanda's judge? Or it's a joke and I'm not getting it? >.< And Chanda, good luck! 
Today was a bit hot here too, something weird 'cuz we are in winter but... I won't complaing about :laugh:

Wuuu Okami, I'm waiting for your dragon :wink:

No idea what time it will be when you read this, but, good night all! ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I worked today, :surprise: 
Did start what _may_ be the final draft of the giraffe. :vs_worry:

Have fun with your entry @chanda95, good luck.

@TerryCurley, no idea why people would rather volunteer payment instead of being compelled, maybe it makes them feel benevolent(?). 
Glad you are getting some painting time.

@Cricket VS, these are my favorites threads! 
Now that the forum is growing this "mention someone" feature is handy.

@Jamie1993, where do you work?

@ FanKi, I certainly understand your concern, as for the tracking, I have had items in my hot little hand and tracking says it is miles away!

I am going to take the easy way out and welcome our new members here! So glad you all came to join us and I am looking forward to seeing new works!

Blessings everyone!!! :vs-kiss:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

[email protected] plugin really helps me not miss conversations where someone has addressed me. 

It is definitely one of my favorite features. :vs_cool:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Congrats on the sale Terry...loved the latest painting :biggrin:

Hang in there Fanki...waiting on the mail system is rough sometimes. :vs-kiss:

I finally got around to making a Facebook page for my art, so you facebookers can follow me if you like :vs_smirk:

www.facebook.com/leighannart1

My back is better so hoping I might actually accomplish something tomorrow/today (tuesday) :vs_snail:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you Leigh and Susan...

I trust in the tracking system Susan, cuz if she recieves the drawing and she doesn't say anything to me... that would be worst XD So let the blessed system work jajajaja

Alredy following Leigh! Don't forget to share anything new you do ^^


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

@leighann : I followed your facebook :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> ... My friend hasn't recieved her drawing yet, the "Track & Trace" system says that it's in a near city... but it has been there since august 11! :vs_whistle:
> I'm starting to freak out, GRRR! :vs_mad:
> Guess I'll wait a bit more before telling why I didn't greet her... such a way to fix a relationship don't you think?
> :muutt: (jajajajajaja this smile represents the whole situation jajajaja xD)
> ...


 @FanKi I was just kidding dear..hahaha.... ooohhh..I can't wait for the news when your friend receives your lovely drawing...><...


----------

